# which processor model do you have??



## jamyang312 (Dec 13, 2005)

can u tell what processor u have 8) .
It should be like this:
company-
series-
model number-
speed-
cost-(optional)

mine is-
company-Intel
series-pentium
model number-3
speed-500Mhz
cost-nobody would like to know anyway 8)


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 13, 2005)

intel
pentium
4 (prescott)
3.0 ghz

cost = Rs 10k (when i bought it )


i think this should be in the general section !!!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 13, 2005)

Intel
Pentium
4 (williamette)
1.7 Ghz
cost-don't exactly remember!


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 13, 2005)

mine is -
 AMD64
 Winchester(939 soc)
 3000+
 cost-Hhhmmm 8k i guess wen i bought this.


----------



## Ringwraith (Dec 13, 2005)

AMD ATh 64 3200+
winchester (CBBHD)
2010 Mhz
9.5k ( bought in july '05)


----------



## mohit (Dec 14, 2005)

AMD 
Athlon 64 
3000+ Socket 939 (VENICE)
1.8 Ghz
6.7k


----------



## cvvikram (Dec 14, 2005)

Intel
Pentium
4(Prescot + HT)
2.8GHZ


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 14, 2005)

company- Intel
series- 4
model number- Willamette
speed- 1.7Ghz o/c'ed to 1.8Ghz
cost-(optional) I think Rs.12000 when bought in Dec'02.


----------



## mangemayur (Dec 14, 2005)

company- Intel
series- 4
model number- Prescott
speed- 3 GHz
cost- >10K dont remeber the exact price


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 14, 2005)

Pentium 4 3.06 GHz
Northwood Core
20K, when i baught it, 2.5 years ago


----------



## d (Dec 14, 2005)

AMD

Athlon64 

3200+ / Socket 754 / Newcastle 

2200 Mhz


----------



## hsksattish (Dec 14, 2005)

Intel 
Pentium 4(Prescott +HT)
3.0 GHz


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks like i'm below the poverty line when it comes processors


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 15, 2005)

Name: Intel Pentium 4
Code Name: Prescott
Package: mPGA-478
Fabrication: 90nm
Specification: 3.0GHz
Family: F
Model: 3
Stepping: 3
Multiplier: x15.0
FSB: 200Mhz
Bus speed: 800MHz
L1 cache: 16KBytes
L2 cache: 1024KBytes
Hyperthreading


----------



## Major-Minor (Dec 15, 2005)

Name:- AMD Athlon64 3500+ (Clawhammer) 
Speed:- 2.2GHz
Cost : Rs. 12k when I bought it 4 months ago


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 15, 2005)

Name:- AMD Athlon64 3500+ (Venice 939 pin)
Speed:- 2.2GHz
Cost : Rs. 12k when I bought it 2 months ago


----------



## mail2and (Dec 15, 2005)

Company-FreeScale
Series-G4
Speed-1.42 ghz 
Cost- Came bundled with my mac


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 15, 2005)

Company- AMD
Series- Mobile Sempron
Model number- 2800+
Speed- 800-1600 Mhz
Cost- Came wid Acer Aspire 3002 laptop

Besides these, a 2.4 and 3.06 Ghz Intel Northwood core P4s


----------



## cryptid (Dec 15, 2005)

i have a P3 933MHZ Copper mine


----------



## h_kunte (Dec 15, 2005)

AMD
Athlon 64 3200+  2.0 Ghz
Venice Core 
939 pin
Cost 9.5 K 3 months ago


----------



## ashnik (Dec 15, 2005)

AMD
Athlon XP 1800+
slot A
cost 3100/- 1.5years ago


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Dec 16, 2005)

i got my celron-500 in 2000
cost- whole system cost me 47,000
now it is not upgradeable...and resale price is 14000only


----------



## agnels (Dec 17, 2005)

AMD Athlon XP 2000MHz


----------



## hummer (Dec 17, 2005)

AMD 64 3200+
WINCHESTER 
2.0GHZ
DON REMEMBER THE COST


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 18, 2005)

AMD Athlon 64

3200+ (Venice)

s939

2.0Ghz

cost keeps changing.. worthless to note


----------



## shariq_pj (Dec 18, 2005)

the_sweet_poision said:
			
		

> i got my celron-500 in 2000
> cost- whole system cost me 47,000
> now it is not upgradeable...and resale price is 14000only



R u sure it's 14000/-...? Coz even i do have a primitive system P III 450 Mhz and it's resale value is less than 10,000/-... and it has a Combo drive also installed...

Anyways, my new rig has P IV 2.93 Ghz...

Can any1 explain what Intel extended Mem 64-bit technology...?


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 19, 2005)

OMG u guys are hoping to sell those P3's for 10000-14000

I just want a 1000 bucks for my processor if someone can give me..

I have 2 P3 1Ghz lying around....


----------



## Stack DumPP (Dec 19, 2005)

same case here dood.. P3 800 Mhz.. coppermine.. but still  in the race.. runnin win98, xp and fedora core 3.. poor fella..

spent a lot when i bought it in 2000...


----------



## d (Dec 19, 2005)

shariq_pj said:
			
		

> Can any1 explain what Intel extended Mem 64-bit technology...?



its just a gimmick by intel to try and overcome the advantage AMD has gained with their athlon64....

Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology (Intel EM64T ) is a feature of to Intel's computing architecture that enables the desktop processor platform to access larger amounts of memory. With appropriate 64-bit supporting hardware and software, platforms based on an Intel processor supporting Intel EM64T can enable use of extended virtual and physical memory. Intel EM64T provides flexibility for 32-bit now and future software that supports 64-bit computing. 


blah blah.....the em64t's are still not able to match the athlon64's....no offense, i'm just anti-intel, not anti shariq_pj


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 23, 2005)

Athlon 64
3000+ S939 (Venice)
1.8 GHz
6.7k


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 24, 2005)

Got a AMD 500Mhz system.......for arnd 55,000(total) in 2000

Now, I GUESS,EVN IF I PAY ANY1 a 1,000 bucks,no one will pick that up for a buy!

Guys...........LUCKY enough to DREAM or whatever..of getting 10-15000 bucks for those ancient machinnes


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 24, 2005)

ADM Athlon XP 1700+ DUT3C, max OC = 2300MHz, 1.85V VCore

AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton DKV3D, max OC = 2532MHz, VCore = 2.05V, watercooled

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 0531BPBW havent tested, ppl with same stepping toughed 3GHz on it...


----------



## lovelygrll (Dec 25, 2005)

Pentium 4 2.6 GHz

sold my P3 700 MHz (whole system) for 5000 rs about 10 days ago.


----------



## navino87 (Dec 25, 2005)

AMD 
Athlon 64 
3000+ Socket 939 (VENICE) 
1.8 Ghz 
Rs. 5800


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Dec 25, 2005)

AMD Athlon 64 3000+(Venice)
Steppings:0523EPAW
Stock speed:1.8Ghz
Overclocked speed:2.6Ghz @ 1.475Vcore 
Running it on DFI Lanparty UT Ultra-D


----------



## techmax (Dec 28, 2005)

Intel celeron D
factory speed->2.13 Ghz
cverclocked ->2.4 Ghz
running on ECS 845gv-M3
cost 2.5k


----------



## gtoX (Dec 29, 2005)

Intel
Pentium 4(Prescott+HT)
3.0 GHz
Rs. 13k (NC)
[Bought abt 6 months ago]


----------



## geekysage (Dec 29, 2005)

Shouldn't this be moved to "general discussion"?

Anyway, here's what my home desky has:

AMD
X2 3800+ 2GHz (Toledo core; E6)
OC'ed to 2.5GHz
Price: $364
Bought it about 2.5 months back


----------



## Ringwraith (Dec 29, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be moved to "general discussion"?
> 
> Anyway, here's what my home desky has:
> 
> ...


there are no toledo core 3800s....
X2 3800, 4200, 4600 -> manchester (512Kb L2 cache)
X2 4400, 4800 -> toledo (1 mb L2cache)


----------



## ShekharPalash (Dec 29, 2005)

Pentium 4 // 1904 MHz. (Willamette)


----------



## geekysage (Dec 29, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> there are no toledo core 3800s....
> X2 3800, 4200, 4600 -> manchester (512Kb L2 cache)
> X2 4400, 4800 -> toledo (1 mb L2cache)



 it's funny how many people are under the same confusion.

AMD did release some toledo core based 3800+ in the early days of its release. They had half the cache disabled i.e. 512x2KB with the other 512x2 disabled. The key to identify a toledo core is its mfg no.; if it ends with "CD", it's a toledo and if it ends with "BV", it's a manchester. E.g. ADA3800DAA5CD is a toledo 3800+. Toledos vanished fast from the market because of the hype that toledos overclock better than manchester. I was lucky enough to get one. And no doubt, i have successfully overclocked it to 2.5GHz. I am sure i can go even further on my DFI Lanparty nF4 UT mobo but i am already satisfied with the speed. Here is a discussion to clarify any doubts you may still have. Google and you should find a better article.

I think somebody else on this forum asked me the same question and i answered by saying the same things but the stupid phpBB search could not find anything. I hope the people involved in project phpBB are working on improving the search, it really p_isses me off sometimes.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 29, 2005)

intel 845 GL chipset P4 @ 1.9GHz


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 29, 2005)

MINE IS  PENTIUM 4 3.2 GHZ - PRESCOTT.. SOCKET 478- 10.5 K -PURCHASED THIS MONDAY .. - ASUS  P4P800 E DELUXE - 865 PE CHIPSET MOBO ....


----------



## asdf1223 (Dec 29, 2005)

athlon 2000+(throughbred)
athlon 2800+(no idea i guess winnie)
athlon 3000+(venice)on a asrock dual
pentium4m 2.8ghz on 852gm chipset mobo.
centrino 1.7ghz on a 915gm chipset mobo.
 and best of all 


celeron 266mhz the true value for money processor.


----------



## doom_marine (Dec 31, 2005)

Athlon X2 4200+
Got it from my Bro-In Law


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 31, 2005)

Opteron 144, Socket 939..woohoo


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 31, 2005)

mine is
amd
winchester
3000+ 64bit

wd upgrade to dual core later when prices fall


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 1, 2006)

Mine is P4 2.4GHz  + 845GVSR


----------



## atool (Jan 1, 2006)

Intel
Pentium
4(Prescot + HT)
2.8GHZ


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 1, 2006)

I have Intel P4 Presscott 3.0 GHZ with HT (chipset 478).
Got it a year and a half back..


----------



## Stack DumPP (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG, i cant believe it.. seems nobody here's got an FX processor.. i wanted to buy 1.. couldnt get it.. no dealer had it.. so i had to settle in for a 3000+..


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 10, 2006)

Same as major (3500+) got for 10.5k 6 months back


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 10, 2006)

pentium d 915 2.8ghz


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 10, 2006)

Company - INTEL
Series - CORE 2 DUO {C2D}
Model number - E6300
Speed - 1.86 Ghz
Cost - 8900 rs.


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 10, 2006)

Core 2 Duo E6600 overclocked to 3.6GHz (399x9, RAM at 1GHz, 4:5 ratio).


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 10, 2006)

Amd Athlon Fx -74   3.0GHz


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 10, 2006)

^^Yeah right . Post a pic of the setup lol.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 10, 2006)

Mine's slightly Overclocked "Intel P4- *3.07GHz*" *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/r/dance.gif *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/a0/peace.gif
Original Processor Speed -> 3.06GHz

I have no idea how did the extra .01GHz came, perhaps longer Gaming Hours.*smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/search.gif *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/u/biggrinangel.gif

Proof  *img183.imageshack.us/img183/2650/overclockedp4pw2.th.jpg


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 10, 2006)

Name:- Intel Core2 Duo
Speed:- 1.86GHz
Cost : Rs. 8900 15 days back


----------



## samrulez (Dec 10, 2006)

AMD A64 2800+
Claw Hammer 
CG Stepping
1.8GHz...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 10, 2006)

Intel 'Prescott' Pentium 4
Hyper-Threading Disabled 
CS - 3.0 GHz


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 10, 2006)

company- Intel
series- Core 2 Duo
model number- E6300
speed- 1.86ghz


----------



## assasin (Dec 10, 2006)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Speed:
Stock:2GHz
Oc    :2.5GHz on stock cooling


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 10, 2006)

Why revive such an old thread...??? 

Mine is Intel Pentium 4 - 2.4GHz...


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 10, 2006)

My signature tells it all! 
9k when I bought it, but has given me good performance


----------



## sariq (Dec 10, 2006)

Intel Celeron M 
speed : 1.5Ghz
cost : 33k for complete laptop 5months back


----------



## ruthless (Dec 11, 2006)

AMD 64
3200+
Venice Core 939 socket
2 Ghz


----------



## desertwind (Dec 11, 2006)

AMD Turion X2 64 bit 1.66GHz


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 11, 2006)

in my sig.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 11, 2006)

company -AMD 

model-  2400 XP 

clock speed -  2.0 ghz 

core - throughbred 

cost -Rs 3300 

year - 2004 

month - june 

date -26th 

day -Mon


----------

